# Girasol vs. Didymos



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Ok, I know this is rather unlikely, but has anyone used both the Girasol and the Didymos? If so, what are the real (subjective) differences in how the fabric feels? For example, is one heavier/stretchier/more or less secure/whatever than the other? Did you prefer one to the other, and why? (And what aged children were you carrying?)

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Unlikely? Of course I have! :LOL

I think they feel much the same. Main differences...

Didy has tapered ends (so smaller knot when tying), no "wrong" side to the fabric, made with organic cotton in Germany.

Girasol has blunt ends, "wrong" side to some fabrics (not solids), made in Guatemala for a German company.

If you don't care about the organic factor, I say choose a fabric you love. They really are so similar feeling that you won't notice a huge difference.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks, Melanie. :-D


----------

